# ITCHY GOLDEN!



## LesaW (Jan 27, 2020)

Please recommend a shampoo, how often to shampoo and the best grooming tools. I bathed moose 2 weeks ago and he is itchy since. I used a hypoallergenic shampoo from my vet.
Also, the very best tick and flea protection. I’ve used the seresto since puppyhood. It works well as we live in the mountains; although, is it causing the itching?


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

I like this shampoo, recommended by a breeder on this forum





Pet Shampoos Plus Conditioners : Amazon.com: #1 All Systems Super Cleaning and Conditioning Pet Shampoo, 16-Ounce


Find #1 All Systems Super Cleaning and Conditioning Pet Shampoo, 16-Ounce and more at Amazon.com



www.amazon.com




It can be diluted so it's not as expensive as it seems. I bought the bigger jug after I tried it and liked it which is much less expensive. I like it because it rinsed out so well and leaves his coat shiny and smelling good for weeks but not overly scented. Thorough rinsing is important to prevent itching. I use oral flea and tick meds, I don't like giving them but it seems necessary. The topical could cause itching and so can food allergies. I use a shedding rake (not the Furminator) and a wire pin brush.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

> I’ve used the seresto since puppyhood. It works well as we live in the mountains; although, is it causing the itching?


It is possible the Seresto is causing problems for him or it could be something else. 

You may want to take the collar off of him for several days to see if there's a difference.


----------



## jeffscott947 (Jun 9, 2019)

Are you are totally sure that you rinsed it all out?
Longer haired dogs need a ton of rinsing.

Assuming that there is no medical issue:

Oatmeal shampoos are generally very mild, and hypoallergenic.

You do not have to spend a fortune to get a good product either. If you read the contents..most are pretty much the same.
I bath when it is absolutely necessary, but prefer a good brisk brushing whenever possible.
Good luck with your choice.






Amazon.com: Pro Pet Works All Natural Organic Oatmeal Pet Shampoo Plus Conditioner - Hypoallergenic and Soap Free Blend with Almond Oil for Allergies & Sensitive Skin- 17oz


Find Pro Pet Works All Natural Organic Oatmeal Pet Shampoo Plus Conditioner - Hypoallergenic and Soap Free Blend with Almond Oil for Allergies & Sensitive Skin- 17oz and more at Amazon.com



www.amazon.com


----------



## Goldens&Friesians (May 31, 2014)

First, be absolutely sure you are rinsing the shampoo out thoroughly as that will cause itchyness. Second, if you live where it gets cold in the winter, this is the time of year for dry itchy skin. I absolutely LOVE Trophy Line Mane-ly Long Hair products. I use them on all of my grooming clients, my own dogs, myself, and my horses. You will probably need to purchase it online as it is a small business and not in many stores. They are great for restoring moisture to the skin and coat and building a healthy, strong coat. They have a shampoo, conditioner, and a detangler/polisher. I recommend you use all 3, especially since your dog is itching. The shampoo I dilute approximately 5:1 and the conditioner is pretty thick so I dilute that enough to make it a bit thinner (maybe 3:1?). Start with the shampoo and thoroughly rinse. Then apply the conditioner and rinse-it is not as important to rinse the conditioner all the way out as it will not irritate the skin if a bit is left in the coat. (I actually use an even mixture of the conditioner and polisher-a leave in treatment called a shock treatment-on my horse's manes and tails regularly to help them not get so dry and brittle.) After you rinse out the conditioner, towel dry the dog as much as possible and then spread the polisher/detangler through the coat with your hands-a little goes a long way. Then blow dry and groom as usual. The Mane-ly website has a triall pack of all 3 products that you can buy to try out if you want before you commit to buying the larger bottles. And you can bathe your dog as often as you wish-a good quality shampoo and conditioner will not dry out the skin and coat-show dogs get bathed daily sometimes and they have the best skin and coat of any dogs. I bathe my dogs monthly at a minimum.


----------

